# Các loại dầu gội xả dành cho nam và nữ mà bạn nên chọn



## buiphihung93 (3/8/20)

Để có được một mái tóc hoàn hảo nam giới nên bắt đầu sử dụng *dầu gội xả* sao cho phù hợp với da đầu của mình. Tuy nhiên, đàn ông chúng thường hay có những hạn chế trong vấn đề hiểu biết rõ các loại dầu gội hiện nay. Hầu hết chúng ta thường hay chọn dầu gội đầu nhờ vào những quảng cáo trên TV hay thậm chí chọn đại một sản phẩm nào đó, nói chung là vẫn chưa dành cho chúng một sự quan tâm đúng mực. Nhưng tới khi xuất hiện dấu hiệu gàu, ngứa hay tóc bị chẻ ngọn, dễ gãy thì nam giới chúng ta mới bắt đầu lo lắng. Tại sao ta lại phải tiêu tốn khoản tiền lớn để chăm sóc tóc bị hư tổn mà không sử dụng những sản phẩm nuôi dưỡng khi tóc còn khoẻ mạnh? Có thể nói dầu gội đầu chính là những nhân tố quyết định một mái tóc khoẻ mạnh. Một loại dầu gội có phù hợp với tóc bạn hay không sẽ được xác định bởi công thức và thành phần của nó.






*Những thành phần dầu gội đầu cần biết (và nên tránh)*

 Những dầu gội làm sạch tóc luôn chứa lượng lớn các thành phần hoá học khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, để nghiên cứu và đọc kỹ từng thành phần là một sự “cực hình” đối với nam giới. Nhưng nếu chúng ta tập trung tìm kiếm những từ khoá nhất định thì điều đó sẽ trở nên dễ dàng hơn nhiều.

*Đây là tên một số chất mà bạn nên nhớ để tránh:*

– Alcohol (cồn): Thường được liệt kê đầu tiên, cồn làm khô tóc.

– Dimethicone: Một polymer tổng hợp thường gây ngứa và có thể làm da đầu phát ban.

– Diethanolamine (DEA), triethanolamine (TEA), và các mùi hương tổng hợp: Có thể gây dị ứng hoặc kích ứng da đầu.

– Formaldehyde và natri clorua: Nguyên nhân gây hói và ngứa da đầu.

– Parabens: Hoá chất độc hại ảnh hưởng đến sự cân bằng hoocmon và gây kích ứng da.

– Petroleum: Ngăn da đầu tiết dầu, có thể lợi cho những mái tóc thường tiết dầu nhưng sẽ là mối đe doạ cho da đầu khô tự nhiên.

– Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (SLS): Cũng như Petroleum loại bỏ dầu trên tóc.

– Polyethylene and propylene glycol: Làm tóc và da đầu mất đi độ ẩm tự nhiên.

*Vì sao cần sử dụng dầu gội nam?*

Nam và nữ có sự khác biệt về số lượng hóc môn chính vì thế mà cấu tạo da đầu cũng có sự khác nhau. Hầu hết da đầu nam giới thường tiết ra lượng bã nhờn nhiều hơn 50% so nữ giới. Chính vì thế mà da đầu nam giới là nơi dễ phát sinh ra những triệu chứng như gàu, nhờn, ngứa và mùi hôi_._

Vì thế, nam giới nên sử dụng những loại dầu gội nam tốt dành riêng cho phái mạnh có khả năng tẩy rửa mạnh hơn. Bên cạnh đó, trong dầu nam thường chứa các thành phần thúc đẩy tuần hoàn máu đồng thời giảm các hóc môn gây rụng tóc, giúp giải quyết được tình trạng tóc mỏng thường gặp ở nam giới.

*Cách chọn dầu gội nam phù hợp với từng loại tóc*

*1. Tóc thường*

Có thể nói đây là loại tóc “dễ tính” nhất trong việc tìm dầu gội. Ưu điểm của những ai sở hữu mái tóc này là _tóc dày, khỏe, không gặp các vấn đề về da đầu hoặc tóc._ Hầu hết các loại dầu gội đều phù hợp với loại tóc này, bạn chỉ cần gội đầu đúng cách để da đầu không bị tổn thương là được.

Những ai thuộc loại tóc thường có thể chọn dầu gội theo mùi hương để toát ra sự nam tính như dầu gội nước hoa nam, dầu gội nam axe,…

*2. Tóc dầu*

Tương tự như da dầu, nguyên nhân gây ra tóc dầu là do tuyến dầu trên da đầu hoạt động quá mức khiến lượng dầu tiết ra bị thừa, ngưng đọng trên tóc gây ra tình trạng tóc dầu.

Chính vì thế, những ai thuộc dạng tóc này nên chọn một loại dầu gội nam cho tóc dầu có khả năng lấy đi lượng dầu thừa trên da đầu và tóc. Bên cạnh đó sẽ cung cấp thêm độ ẩm để điều tiết được lượng dầu của da đầu được phù hợp hơn.

Một vài loại dầu gội nam lý tưởng cho mái tóc dầu bạn có thể cân nhắc lựa chọn như dầu gội cho nam của Mỹ, dầu gội Head&Shoulders, dầu gội bùn khoáng Nivea Men,…

Xem thêm: Mua dầu gội - dầu xả online chính hãng, bảng giá 8/2020


----------



## thanh hằng (20/8/20)

Những dầu gội làm sạch tóc luôn chứa lượng lớn các thành phần hoá học khác nhau


----------

